# Hi, I'm new!



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

*Hi, I'm new to the horse forum. My name is Kianne (pronounced like cayenne pepper), or Ki for short. I loooove horses, though I've only been riding for 7 or 8 months, hopefully I'll be riding for the rest of my life. I don't own a horse yet, but I hope to by summer!  I live in Alaska, and I'm turning 15 this summer. Anyway, I'm glad to be a new member. *

*Ki*


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Kianne!  Have fun posting.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Kianne! Nice to meet you. I've always wanted to visit Alaska. 
And kind of a funny side note, I have a cousin who lived in Alaska for many years (he was a teacher there) and when our old dog had puppies we sent one up to him and he named it Kianne!! He had her for many many years. Pretty cool 

Anyway, have fun posting!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the Horse Forum!  Don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions or concerns.


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

hey welcome to the forum!
wish you all the luck with finding that perfect horse in the summer!

hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to the HF Ki! Hope you have fun posting!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

welcome to the forum Ki!


----------



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the welcomes.  Happy to be here!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow Kianne reminds me of the Porshe 4x4 car .

Hey by the way welcome to the forum 

Hope you enjoy your stay here

Regards


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I know there are a few other members from Alaska here. It's really a beautiful state


----------

